# Another Nissan GTR gets some MAGIC...



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Here is another GTR that has graced the floor of Magic towers in for a single stage machine polish with Zaino protection and I also arranged for the front end to receive some protection film to stop stone chips.

My 6th GTR now and I am loving them as much now as I did when the first one came in :argie: (I have the 7th in the unit now) :doublesho:lol:

Same process on this one as the others :thumb:

Some befores, durings and the film being applied after correction but before the LSP:


























































































































With the film on and bonded it was time to give the whole car the full Zaino package leaving this supercar looking like this:
(note how you cant see the film at all)


































































































































Thanks for looking :thumb:

Great packages available for GTR owners please call to find out more (mobile service also available):thumb:

Robbie


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Stunning Robbie :thumb:

Great job on the protective vinyl


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Trist said:


> Stunning Robbie :thumb:
> 
> Great job on the protective vinyl


Thanks, its just another service I can arrange/supply my customers with :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice job Robbie - saw this one in the flesh and it did come out lovely - but the coffee was rubbish ! but the unit was warm ...


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Great work Robbie! 

I didn't realise there were so many GTRs in this country


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Very nice work Robbie, how much does the film cost if you dont mind me asking?

r you getting on this year then?

tom


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> Nice job Robbie - saw this one in the flesh and it did come out lovely - but the coffee was rubbish ! but the unit was warm ...


:lol: yes 1 has a heated workshop and you will be please to hear 1 has aquired a new filter coffee machine


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

tom_k said:


> Very nice work Robbie, how much does the film cost if you dont mind me asking?
> 
> r you getting on this year then?
> 
> tom


Depends what car it is for mate :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*MAGIC* said:


> :lol: yes 1 has a heated workshop and you will be please to hear 1 has aquired a new filter coffee machine


Im only coming down next time if you have biscuits !


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> Im only coming down next time if you have biscuits !


The finest biscuits in Ascot mate :lol:


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Very nice detail 

Like the senna sticker - i want one.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Dan Clark said:


> Very nice detail
> 
> Like the senna sticker - i want one.


The owner is a big fan :thumb:


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

*MAGIC* said:


> The owner is a big fan :thumb:


Would love to know where to get one from. :wave:


----------



## Igloo (Oct 18, 2009)

Out of interest, What film is that?


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Great work, nice turn around. Love the new skyline.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Igloo said:


> Out of interest, What film is that?


Armourfend :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Dan Clark said:


> Would love to know where to get one from. :wave:


Ill ask the question :thumb:


----------



## Stallion (Mar 21, 2009)

great results - it was quite heavy swirls too for a new car.

Bet the owners was pleased with your great job


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Stallion said:


> great results - it was quite heavy swirls too for a new car.
> 
> Bet the owners was pleased with your great job


Its not unusual for new cars to be swirled unfortunatly and yes the owner was over the moon :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

Cracking job youve done :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Looking good Robbie, nice work and good little addition to servie there getting a paint protection film put on.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Looking good Robbie, nice work and good little addition to servie there getting a paint protection film put on.


A very good idea considering how soft these paints are :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Having seen this up close, the film was very well applied and you really have to look up close to see the edges, top job! :thumb:

The customer was very pleased too... 

Alex


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work on a stunning car!:thumb:


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

*MAGIC* said:


> :lol: yes 1 has a heated workshop and you will be please to hear 1 has aquired a new filter coffee machine


lovely car and work love:thumb:

Also Robbie Magic does a nice coffee but he is rather forgetful on the sugar numbers

LMAO


----------



## po-low (May 24, 2009)

Excellent as usual.

This one looked in a pretty bad state for a new(ish) car.


----------



## gdavison (May 14, 2009)

Great work as always Robbie.. Looked well Swirled to start with, is the GT-R paint "soft" or was it just general day to day "cleaning damage"


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work there matey :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

gdavison said:


> Great work as always Robbie.. Looked well Swirled to start with, is the GT-R paint "soft" or was it just general day to day "cleaning damage"


Hi G.

The paint on these cars are the softest I have ever worked on :wall: and with that I have a GTR meet at the end of the month to demo a safe wash technique for those interested :thumb:


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

i think robbie will be the GTR man soon with all the brilliant work he is doing on these supercars


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Well done on the paint! Amazing you can't see the layer on the front at all - great job!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Nanolex said:


> Well done on the paint! Amazing you can't see the layer on the front at all - great job!


I must admit that when it was done I was so shocked at how little you could see the line more so considering that it goes straght across the bonnet :thumb:


----------



## Kev T (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi i am new to the forum, but got to say that is a brilliant finish. I am getting a new 370z in march could you do the protective film for that model ?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Kev T said:


> Hi i am new to the forum, but got to say that is a brilliant finish. I am getting a new 370z in march could you do the protective film for that model ?


Wont be a problem mate are you fairly local?

Robbie


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

That film is great! I was just looking at the front edge of my rear wheel arches on my MiTo the other day and noticed some marks and was thinking 'i wonder if you can get some sort of protective coating for this'. Im sure 911s have it in the same area on their huge rear arches.
Thanks Phil


----------



## Kev T (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Robbie, i am in surrey near wimbledon, but would be happy to come to you for new car post delivery paint detailing and front film protection, but as i say don't take delivery until early march. could you give me an idea what it would cost ?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Kev T said:


> Hi Robbie, i am in surrey near wimbledon, but would be happy to come to you for new car post delivery paint detailing and front film protection, but as i say don't take delivery until early march. could you give me an idea what it would cost ?


Hi Kev

No problem.
As soon as I get to the office in the moring I will let you know :thumb:
As you have less than 10 posts and cant receive PMs can you email me ([email protected]) and I will email you back with the quote :thumb:

Thank you

Robbie


----------



## Kev T (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks Robbie, i will e-mail you tonight when i get home from work.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Not a fan of these my self but they are growing on me.... 

Is the file a 3m product or something you have come across different from the norm Robbie? 

Best biscuits in Ascot Hey? they must be ROYAL biscuits then.......:wave:


Corgi Hob Knobs by any chance??? 


GTR looks good though...... What problems do you have with the soft paint in the machining stage? Clarity ? Marring ?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

123quackers said:


> Not a fan of these my self but they are growing on me....
> 
> Is the file a 3m product or something you have come across different from the norm Robbie?
> 
> ...


It is quality film mate have seen others and dont like the finish (IMO)
The buscuits lets just say that when the queen pops her head in you need to have the best buscuits :lol:

In terms of problems during the machine process I dont come across any as from the first GTR I had in I spent time finding a combo that worked 100% and have stuck to it :thumb:
I do believe that the wrong combo will keep you busy rectifying the paintwork for a while given how soft the paint/clear on these cars are.

I have 2 more booked in now taking the total to 10 :thumb:

Be sure to pop over for a biccy.

Robbie


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

when the Golden state carriage being done then :lol:

Have a buddy of mine with one of these coming at some point in March... Think its a black edition plus he was on about some remap and extras any way
can the bumper and bonnet have film laid down on it in a day? 

Pm on price and will let him know... Coz R32 golf got trashed....


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

123quackers said:


> when the Golden state carriage being done then :lol:
> 
> Have a buddy of mine with one of these coming at some point in March... Think its a black edition plus he was on about some remap and extras any way
> can the bumper and bonnet have film laid down on it in a day?
> ...


I can have it prept, filmed and mapped in a day mate 
While he chills in the office eating buscuits :thumb:

With regards to the mapping that is down to if his GTR can have the traction control completely disabled for the rollers.

PM on its way :thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> I can have it prept, filmed and mapped in a day mate
> While he chills in the office eating buscuits :thumb:
> 
> With regards to the mapping that is down to if his GTR can have the traction control completely disabled for the rollers.
> ...


Think map work will already be done but quote any way..

We can eat lots of biscuits in a day.... Ooo did I say I'm 20 a day coffee head!!!:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

123quackers said:


> Think map work will already be done but quote any way..
> 
> We can eat lots of biscuits in a day.... Ooo did I say I'm 20 a day coffee head!!!:thumb:


Ill be sure to install a pay coffee machine then  :lol:


----------

